# The best thread ever



## jabbyscabby

Okay i want to see if this works 

help finish the story by writing a sentence after the person in front of you!
Lets see how far and funny this will get!

Once apon a time there was a crusty train rider named Skidmarks.........


----------



## Dmac

one day he got drunk and jumped a southbound....


----------



## finn

and he found that he was not alone inside, because in the corner was...


----------



## Ravie

a train bear that....


----------



## Shoestring

*was trying to open up a band-aid package. After he....*


----------



## Ravie

slaped a bandaid on his ass he turned to skidmarks and....


----------



## Speedy

asked him if he had a smoke...


----------



## enocifer

The bear grunted and threw him a pouch of Bugler that was full of snipe butts. Skidmarks then asked the bear for a light, and the bear...


----------



## Ravie

...out of no where EXPLODED INTO A MILLION BEAR CHUNKS.....


----------



## wokofshame

....out of which,with the addition of some springs from the scrap, he cooked a delicious chili


----------



## Ravie

just when the chili was all gone the train derailed!...


----------



## mkirby

...and toppled over, throwing skidmark into a nearby ditch, where he found...


----------



## eatmonksus

a dirty heroin junkie shooting. skid proceeded to....


----------



## Ravie

piss on the junkies kit but then the junkie gets pissed and....


----------



## eatmonksus

stabs skid with his needle, leading him to...


----------



## Ravie

get HIV. This realy pisses skid off so he...


----------



## eatmonksus

sets off on a journey to eliminate AIDS and junkies by...


----------



## Ravie

single handedly sneaking into govornment hospitals and stealing the cure for AIDs and lewering the junkies to a deserted island with his stolen helecopter(from the hospital) then....


----------



## eatmonksus

dropping one eightball of H, so yhe junkies would rip each other apart like zombies. then destroying the surviving junkie by...


----------



## mkirby

tainting the world's supply of smack with...


----------



## Ravie

.....after that our dirty hero skidmarks.....


----------



## timmyredbeard

...bought himself a few 40's of Steele Reserve and drank himself to sleep, only to awake at the ass-crack of dawn to...


----------



## Ravie

FBI agents tasering him and yelling "dont resist!"...after he gains conciousness again....


----------



## finn

in Guantanamo Bay. He is tazered again by mps, but eventually the batteries in their tazers need to be recharged, so they all leave and...


----------



## timmyredbeard

...a big, muscular man in a speedo walks into the room...


----------



## katiehabits

skid yells for help as mr speedo shoves his long hard veiny cook up his dry ass, but no one hears him....


----------



## Ravie

The spedo man screams as he pulls out half a sausage and for some reason spedo man explodes creating a distraction for skid to escape through....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

the tunnel he dug with a spoon that took him 30 years, because he had a hunch that he would need it some day, then when he got to the end of the tunnel...


----------



## bote

he realized he'd lost his Nalgene bottle somewhere along the way. "Where's my Nalgene, where's my Nalgene?" he whined...


----------



## shua

... fuck it he thinks to himself as he starts the long walk back to a small cuban village. If i get thirsty ill just drink my piss...


----------



## finn

Then he gets stopped by a police officer who asks him for his name, birthdate and social security number.


----------



## Ravie

He then tells mr. pig that his name is hey-zeus krist and his life goal is to fallow that large star in the sky...the cop looks pissed so the chase starts...


----------



## shua

Those late night kung fu lessons from chuck norris will really pay off now he thinks. SMASH, ROUND HOUSE KICK TO THE FACE. Mr. piggys head rolls across the ground. A small cuban boy picks it up and runs over to his friends, they thank skid for the new soccer ball.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

"just doing my duty youngstas he calls to them, and then he proceeds to go to 711 for slurpees and


----------



## shua

surprise but sex


----------



## Speedy

However when he gets to the 711 he finds it closed. "Drats!" he say in a loud and chilling voice. Picking up a rock he proceeds to......


----------



## bote

plug the bleeding stump where his head used to be. He's bumping into stuff, it's not...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

...the first time this happened "damn headfallofftitus" he said "If only the 711 would have been open I could have...


----------



## KEVIlgeNius

made off with at least 3 choco bars and a dr. pepper. is "that hunger pains?" feeling his chest skid realizes that somewhere along the line...


----------



## Labea

he will have to meet his maker and kick his ass


----------



## shua

tired hungery and bloody skid passes out in what he thinks is a dumpster...


----------



## katiehabits

...he discovers as he wakes that not only Was it a dumpster he'd passed out in but the arms of a sexy little punker lady....


----------



## timmyredbeard

...coincidentally enough named Dumpster; she grabs a half eaten sandwich and asks Skid if he wants a bite as she...


----------



## Animal

gazed at his rugged mug, and held out the grub


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

he thought to himself "I've found the woman of my dreams" but little did he know...


----------



## shua

it was the man of his dreams. dumpster whips out a massive cock and beats skid with it till hes unconcious.


----------



## timmyredbeard

Skid finally comes to with massive headache and has on nothing but a clear rain coat in an alley, "Fuck, that's the last time I drink a whole space bag before eating mushrooms." He then picks up....


----------



## Band-Aid

A dead pigeon carcass covered in maggots...(Breakfast)?...He stuffs it in the clear plastic side pocket and proceeds to...


----------



## Nym

the remaining half sandwhich and begins to eat it, only to find it has been pissed on by the Dumpster woman/man."Damn it!" he yells...


----------



## katiehabits

down the ally skid sees dumpster laying in a puddle of "free's" own puke; he goes to kick "frim" in the balls but realizes it way a dildo he's been beaten with.....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

He picks it up stare at it smells it and becomes curious...


----------



## Animal

And out of nowhere skid is hit in the back of the head, as he turned to see what the hell it was......


----------



## shua

He is struck again, skid falls back only to see Officer Mcbeatyourass bring up his nightstick one more time..


----------



## Nym

skids screams like a scared school girl and crawls away on all fours, grim and dirty rigs sticking to him as he goes..


----------



## eatmonksus

crawling under a desk, where he finds a backpack filled with ganja. he kicks the officer as he puts the pack on. he proceeds to...


----------



## katiehabits

climb up a fire escape to an old brick warehouse....


----------



## eatmonksus

to smoke a pound of the hash. after 4 hours of smoking, he sees...


----------



## katiehabits

that the room he had climbed into was empty except for a small leather....


----------



## eatmonksus

whip. skid realised he had entered an abandoned bondage dungeon, judging from the poster of a naked man dangling from ropes. skid picked up the whip, planning to use it as...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

a teleportion devise, when all of his attempts were unsuccessful he realized he was


----------



## shua

a dumbass. he looks to his feet where he sees and old shiny east indian lamp.


----------



## sweet potatoe

skid caresses and rubs the lamp very sensually, and as hes whispering sweet nothings into its...


----------



## Nym

metal frame, a naked beautiful genie appears and she tells skid.....


----------



## NickCofphee

....MOTHERFUCKER I'M NOT A GENIE! I'm the ghost of that train bear and I want a FULL goddamn cigarette so you better.....


----------



## Nym

cough it up or bend over cause im RICK JAMES BITCH!


----------



## shua

the rick james/train bear ghost grabs the smoke out of skids hand and finish's it in a single puff.


----------



## jabbyscabby

Skids picks up his fake beard and puts it back on!!! And screams " YOUR FUCKING GOING DOWN"......


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

He runs twoards her and just as he's about to leap, she shoots powerful milk beams from her nipples he stops and....


----------



## katiehabits

wonders when the train bear became a she why 's shooting milk from his nipples and how he ended up with a fake beard......


----------



## enocifer

...a revival of an old thread that was going nowhere. Then he...


----------



## todd

opens his e cig vaporizer and fills it with the bear nipple milk while he...


----------



## notacarniegirl

Wishes for a picnic basket. The she-ghost of the chain smoking train bear is really a lazy ass genie, a liar and a fat-mouth. Skid picks up the picnic basket, which is full of...


----------



## AlwaysLost

...pink-penis-shaped hand grenades. Skiddoo flashes his methed up, hockey-player smile and...


----------



## roguetrader

but the black dude dances so hard and sweaty that his make-up begins to run - behold ! a white dude in black-face ! Skidmark is not happy with this racial deception.... he turns to the rabbi and tugs at his beard and enquires 'dude are you a REAL rabbi ? if so i wanna hear you bust a rhyme in Hebrew !' - the rabbi let's rip on the mic.....


----------



## marmar

..- "hey friend look at me He ain't nobody but I'm somebody Im ya newest smokin buddy Let's roll a blunt or some shit Then we can talk a bit".. so they go ahead and roll a good ol blunt and sit and talk, first about aliens, then politics, then their conversation turns to..


----------



## PatchTwist

The midget pole dancer in his little leopard print banana hammock.


----------

